# Veggie Kittie!



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay...this just had me giggling!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

That had me giggling too, especially watching the kitty hang on to the broccoli. Cute kitty too!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

ound: So CUTE!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute! I loved seeing him (her?) hold it with his paws and looking at it cross eyed. LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What a nut! Could you hear him growling and grumbling with the broccoli in his mouth as the other cat got closer?

Our Simba loved peas of all the crazy veggies. He would beg for them and when I would give him some, he'd shell them and eat the inside. Silly boy.


----------

